# Hyatt.. Westin.. Aspen... Beaver Creek



## mesamirage (Oct 28, 2007)

We just started our 10 day get away up to Colorado during offseason to check out the newest  Hyatt Vacation Club resorts.  We checked in yesterday at "The Residences at the Park Hyatt" tucked up in Beaver Creek.  WOW! Amazing! We checked into a 3 bedroom unit which must be around 2300+ sq ft.  Hyatt has spared no expense on these units... We have been fortunate to visit most the Hyatts and a few of the Westin properties this now ranks as the #1 property we have been to as far as the room itself. 

We made our grocery run this morning and couldn't help but notice the new Westin at Riverfront (think thats the name) and how far along the property is in construction.  I will try to snap some pixx the next couple days and post a link to them.

Later this week we are going down to Aspen for 4 nights to complete our week getaway... so I'm sure between the 2 Hyatts and the Westins sales office we will have a chance to ask questions should anyone have some.  I would be interested in the pricing at these Hyatts, I believe they are the highest cost units of any of the Hyatt Vacation Club resorts.

Steve


----------



## seatrout (Oct 28, 2007)

When you are at Aspen, please check to see if there are any ski slope in the area that open on thanksgiving week.  Most everywhere else already start their ski season by thanksgiving (Breckinridge open Nov9)--but not Aspen for some reason.

Also-- what is the odd of reserving these location during  high demand ski week (diamond season) like spring break ?? Assuming I plan ahead a year out.
Do you need to own a fix week at the same location to have any chance ??  

Does any of these location have free internet ??

Triet


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 29, 2007)

Found out some details from salesperson at "The Residences at Park Hyatt" this morning. They only sell 20 fixed weeks (all ski weeks) and the rest of the year is all float time.  There are only 15 total units (2 or 3 bedroom) and the prices $150K-$300K for the fixed week plus 10 float days.... here's the kicker.. MFs are $5000 a year.

The owners get until Dec 31st to reserve the next summer before the "open" weeks are avail to all Hyatt owners.

The internet is wireless and free.


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lots of money - and I don't ski.  But if the wireless internet is free.....


----------



## seatrout (Oct 29, 2007)

Hum-- the fix ski week at Westgate Canyon and Marriot MS are running close to 60K with no "floating days" and probably don't look as nice.  So look like the odd of trading into a ski week is like winning the lotery ??

HCC now sound very cheap for ski week.

The "free internet" is  a necessity.  I feel like I left the civilized world without internet.


----------



## mesamirage (Nov 1, 2007)

While visiting the Hyatt Grand Aspen we were able to get a pricing sheet. All the Holiday winter weeks are sold out, but below is the pricing for other Winter weeks.  The prices range base on the floor plans (which there are 33 different floor plans)

Winter
Two Bedroom
$170,000-$265,000  Yearly dues $4,125

Summer
Two Bedroom
$145,000-$217,000  Yearly dues $4,125

There isn't really a way to assess the chances of getting a ski week, but I think this year and possible next year that your chances are still fairly good since Aspen isn't sold out.  As they sell out it would have to lower our chances of getting a ski week reservation IMO.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 1, 2007)

seatrout said:


> HCC now sound very cheap for ski week.



I am really glad that you posted this as I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Because of the new forum setup,  I'm bumping several threads (non-starwood & non-HGVC info) thread to the top.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 22, 2007)

Where are the pictures of ASPEN???


Happy Turkey Day!!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 22, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## tonyh (Jan 20, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Found out some details from salesperson at "The Residences at Park Hyatt" this morning. They only sell 20 fixed weeks (all ski weeks) and the rest of the year is all float time.  There are only 15 total units (2 or 3 bedroom) and the prices $150K-$300K for the fixed week plus 10 float days.... here's the kicker.. MFs are $5000 a year.
> 
> The owners get until Dec 31st to reserve the next summer before the "open" weeks are avail to all Hyatt owners.
> 
> The internet is wireless and free.



I've been in touch with some salespeople there and they're having trouble selling them anywhere near the prices they listed. The cheapest I've seen is around $80k for January and early December weeks (2 bedrooms) and as much as $375k for a 3 bedroom for week 7 (Presidents week). These are offering prices and I don't believe they can't be sold at these prices in the current economic cycle.

The Residences occupy the 2 lower floors of the hotel. We've stayed at the hotel and loved it but not sure they're worth the price. For that price you do get 1/20th interest (about 2.5 weeks), so the maintenance fee works out to be about $2k a week, about the same as some Starwood properties at more exotic locations. On the other hand, compared to Westin RiverFront (which has whole-ownership condo in addition to TS), this may not be as bad. Park Hyatt Beaver Creek is much better and truely ski-in/ski-out.


----------

